# Mac Os X as guest in a jail



## Timobil (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello,

sorry until now i am not using FreeBSD but i am searching for possibilities which i can not solve with mac os x only.
My Hardware is mac pro and i would like to install FreeBSD native.
In a jail i would like to run mac os x, which would not be even illegal because i would run it on a mac pro.

Please could you users tell me if this is realistic to solve in 2 months, as i said i am not experienced yet.
What make me worry is that the search function and google doesnt have really answers.

If somebody has some hints or links for me it would really help me.

Thanks a lot and greetings
Timo


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 7, 2011)

AFAIK FreeBSD jails only run FreeBSD.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 7, 2011)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> AFAIK FreeBSD jails only run FreeBSD.



I've read that you can run CentOS in FreeBSD jail


----------



## kipz (Jan 7, 2011)

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, I personally don't own a Mac but there are a few other licensing things you should probably know first before running Mac OS X virtually.

First off, since you say that you are doing this on Mac hardware, you are abiding by about half of what the licensing requires, the other half being I think you can only do so when running Mac OS X Server as the host OS, not FreeBSD. For example, I notice that in Virtualbox on FreeBSD as a host, the "Enable EFI" option (which is required by Mac OS X I believe) is "broken", but is not "broken" if you run Virtualbox on Mac OS X Server (from what I've read in multiple places, again I have not tested that out for proofing myself).

Sorry though, I don't think its legally possible to do this and it's not going to be a great idea to discuss ways to work around this here. If anything, I say you should just run Mac OS X as the host, and try out things like MacPorts if you like the ports idea in FreeBSD. Hope this helps.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 7, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I've read that you can run CentOS in FreeBSD jail



I actually thought you where kidding until I saw this:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/Image/Linux/CentOS55


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 7, 2011)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> I actually thought you where kidding until I saw this:
> http://wiki.freebsd.org/Image/Linux/CentOS55



He he he
Thanks for link... I forgot where I've read it


----------



## overmind (Jan 10, 2011)

To be acurate you can indeed install a CentOS in a FreeBSD jail, but a 32 bit version (with some limitations on userland apps).


----------



## Timobil (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks a lot until now, I got wrong and thought that a jail is already something like virtualbox.

As far as I got right, in a jail I can let run only FreeBSD + virtualbox and then....

That means I will search for possibilities like xen, probably I will come back to this post if this way does not make sense at all.

Thanks a lot

P.S. sorry dont have the link anymore, somewhere I read to run mac os x virtualized on mac hardware is legal.
Many do it with xserve for example, if it is installed on apple hardware.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 10, 2011)

jail() is a very thin kernel level 'virtulization' of FreeBSD. Almost like chroot on steroids. It's a security mechanism built into the OS for separation of services and software(and as of new; has it's own network stack). The concept behind it if a jail becomes compromised it wont affect the rest of the system. Jails have a very low if not any memory footprint.

IANAL and can not comment on the legalities for macosx running inside a virtual machine.


----------



## Timobil (Jan 11, 2011)

I found the link:

Apple to Allow Virtualization of Leopard
http://db.tidbits.com/article/9277

Greetings Timo


----------

